# Races in western NC or eastern TN



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am looking for road races in western North Carolina and/or eastern Tennessee. I am located in Emory, VA but realize that there are not many bike races in this portion of the state. Is there a good listing of bike races in the area?
Thanks


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I have the entire Southeast Schedule at www.southeasterncycling.com.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks. That has more than enough races for me.


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

bikeuphill9 said:


> I am looking for road races in western North Carolina and/or eastern Tennessee. I am located in Emory, VA but realize that there are not many bike races in this portion of the state. Is there a good listing of bike races in the area?
> Thanks


Do you know of any races in your area? I live in SW VA as well, about an hour from you. My friends and I are always looking for a few new races.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Roan Groan !*

I did this race last year and it was AWESOME. It was my first real road race and it was pretty laid back and a good race for starters. Hope this helps! It was in Johson City.

HOOV


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

hoovypedals said:


> I did this race last year and it was AWESOME. It was my first real road race and it was pretty laid back and a good race for starters. Hope this helps! It was in Johson City.
> 
> HOOV


I've seen info on the Roan Groan. I might give it a try but there is a century in Asheville I was thinking about doing that same weekend. If I do the RG I'll also do the crit in Bristol that weekend.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Can you give me a current link to the Roan Groan? I tried to find it, but could only get last years information. Thanks


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

bikeuphill9 said:


> Can you give me a current link to the Roan Groan? I tried to find it, but could only get last years information. Thanks


I found this website but it's probably the one you found... http://www.roangroan.homestead.com/
I think all this info should be the same except for the date. From the TBRA website I see the date will be June 10, 2006. http://www.tbra.org/raceschedule.php?raceid=165


----------

